# Roger Henrie's HICKORY Rotating Head Slingshot



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

In my youth my father wouldn't allow us to use a chainsaw... so I used an axe quite a lot.... if you have seen pictures of my farm, well everywhere where there's dog runs was at one time covered in post oak and blackjack oak trees.... and I had the distinct "privilege" of getting to cut all those trees down and destump them by hand... using an axe and a grubbing hoe mostly, I got to clear acres of land.

Doing that gives one a real appreciation for work and the feel of good wood... Hickory is the "working man's" wood... and it's what all my axe handles were made from.

Having a slingshot made from a material you've had in your hand so much in your life brings you back to a simpler time and makes you wax nostalgic...

Much to my surprise... today I received a rotating head slingshot from Roger.. and it's handle portion is made from Hickory...

I was able to pick this thing up and hit a match head from 10 yards away with the very first shot... and then was able to hit a match tip 50% of the time and get a light up after that.

With more practice I'm certain I'd be able to increase that percentage quite a bit... but as is, it's pretty darn accurate!

Roger's website is: http://www.footbridge.org/


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice review Bill! Cool slingshot! I really enjoy your video's, and have learned much from them. Your one heck of a great shooter too!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Bill always a pleasure to watch that kind of shooting.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks !!!

cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Some on Jorg's forum had felt that the rotating head would introduce another variable... mainly the force of gravity screwing with your accuracy for a few milliseconds after the release.

As can be seen in this video, gravity has no effect whatsoever, and you can also see the complete pass through and return through the forks of the bands... meaning there is zero handslap to contend with.

No peculiar pouch hold required, and no awkward flipping needs to be done... it practically shoots itself!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow, cool Bill I knew this was going on but had no way to show it. Thank You. I know I can have a hand full of ammo of all shapes and sizes and it reacts the same no matter what you shoot. That stops the theory of the forks moving before the shot passes through the fork.


----------

